# Will goats eat poison ivy?



## MDres (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a 4-acre pasture that is slowly being overtaken by poison ivy and other vines (not sure what they are, but they climb up AND out). Perimeter fence is tight 4' no-climb horse fence. We've mowed and sprayed with Graze-On and other 2,4-D products, but we haven't knocked down the ivy - been trying since we bought the place over a year ago. 

I am considering getting some goats, if they would eat the stuff I'm trying to eliminate. How many would be appropriate? The pasture is also grazed by 3 horses - it is split into ~1/2 acre sections using electric tape to rotate graze. I wouldn't be concerned about the goats staying in one section - they could go wherever they want.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 13, 2013)

Eat it?! They will fight you for it   .  The issue you might have is if you try to have your horses in with the goats.  If you have a way to have the goats confined to a section at a time, that would likely be best or you might end up with injured or dead goats.  And goats require a lot in the way of fencing.  A few hotwire strands won't do it.  You will want a woven wire fence or something like it to keep them where you want them or plan on running many more strands of wire, but both might be a PITA to move around.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 13, 2013)

Our goats are behind hotwire (actually polytape) we have used 3 strand for the bigger kiko goats and 5 strand for the nigerians... the ND kids can go right under a 3 strand. The kiko's have always done well with 3 strand. We did add more strands when they kidded.

Goats love poison ivy! Just remember to still provide hay for the long fiber.  They will clear the ivy in no time.


----------



## elevan (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely they love poison ivy!  Just remember that you can get poison ivy from touching them when they've been eating it as it'll get on them.


----------



## MDres (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome news! I'm glad it is a delicacy to them!

My horses have been around goats before. Haven't had an issue, other than snarky looks and laid back ears toward any goat that tried to share a meal at feeding time. 

I'll have to start shopping around... 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been letting my goats graze behind my barn, under my watchful eye.  The poison oak is low to the ground, but their faces are in it.  The goats then start sniffing around me for any treats I might have.  I now have lots of poison oak.  I'm not sure it's worth it!  My bucks live in the woods, but I REALLY don't want to touch them right now as they are in RUT!


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 5, 2013)

I use a product called Oral Ivy for me. I got poison ivy four times last year from the goats. It is a preventitve homeopathic treatment. You put a few drops in some water and drink it everyday during poison ivy season. I didn't get it once this year and I get goat kisses from all my girls and boys. Boys, a little less this time of year.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 27, 2013)

Our goats love poison ivy. They literally fight for it.


----------

